# Brass or Bronze Pex Fittings?



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

I noticed that menards sells bronze but I can get brass fittings online for almost half the price? What are you guys using?


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Brass for me


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

jlsconstruction said:


> Brass for me


As far as I can tell there are certain parts of the country where the water can do damage to the brass fittings. But thats the only difference I know of...


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Spencer said:


> As far as I can tell there are certain parts of the country where the water can do damage to the brass fittings. But thats the only difference I know of...


Water in motion is the most corrosive force on the planet, look at the Grand Canyon as an example.

I can't help you on the brass or bronze thing though, PEX is not code approved here.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Pay close attention to fitting manufacturer. We've had a bunch that failed because of thin metal - the fittings were light weight compared to what has been used for years. These were all brass, but you can bet it happens with any kind.


----------



## huggytree (Nov 3, 2013)

i use Uponor Engineered plastic.i wouldnt waste the $$ on brass or bronze...plastic is forever

..


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

huggytree said:


> i use Uponor Engineered plastic.i wouldnt waste the $$ on brass or bronze...plastic is forever
> 
> ..


Qest polybutylene disagrees with you.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

huggytree said:


> i use Uponor Engineered plastic.i wouldnt waste the $$ on brass or bronze...plastic is forever ..


Until it cracks or wears way.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> Water in motion is the most corrosive force on the planet


Oxygen by far


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

No, change that to sunlight


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Anti-wingnut said:


> Oxygen by far


Good bit of oxygen in H2O :whistling


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> Good bit of oxygen in H2O :whistling


Nothing to do with it. H20 corrodes thru dissolution or abrasion.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Anti-wingnut said:


> Nothing to do with it. H20 corrodes thru dissolution or abrasion.


H2O combined with other chemicals in potable water such as chlorine will oxidize metals. Put some cast iron in a glass of water.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> H2O combined with other chemicals in potable water such as chlorine will* oxidize* metals. Put some cast iron in a glass of water.


Doesn't oxygen oxidize? So it's not the water, but the dissolved oxygen and oxygen ion in solution.:whistling


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Anti-wingnut said:


> Doesn't oxygen oxidize? So it's not the water, but the dissolved oxygen and oxygen ion in solution.:whistling


Dunno, that's above my pay grade.


----------



## Drgrafix (Jan 31, 2013)

Pex with brass fittings. You shouldn't have any issues with it failing in your life time, and by that time, the current homeowner will be remodeling anyway! There is no doubt if you have well water, especially like mine where it has a high level of calcium and you use a lot of salt to soften the water, that it is probably going to be the hardest circumstance your going to find on your plumbing, but I think it will still hold up for the long term fairly well.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

I think most of the worry results from the Zurn yellow brass lawsuits where the brass became porous thru de-zincification in hard water. There was also problems of a similar cause resulting in serious mineral deposition.
http://www.topclassactions.com/laws...ipe-fittings-class-action-lawsuit-settlement/


----------



## pappagor (Jan 29, 2008)

huggytree said:


> i use Uponor Engineered plastic.i wouldnt waste the $$ on brass or bronze...plastic is forever
> 
> ..


same with me


----------



## Jimc805 (Jul 21, 2021)

I see many replies concerning using the plastic rings vs brite brass. My question regards the bronze or dark colored rings that are crimped? Any issues of failure with the dark bronze fittings/connectors or brass rings?


----------



## TwoWaxHack (Aug 6, 2021)

Bronze would be more durable than brass. 

Water conditions dictate what fittings I use typically.


----------

